# Grizzly 1006 Mill/drill



## epj (Jun 22, 2015)

I noticed that Grizzly has discontinued the 1006/1007 mill/drill. They do still offer similar models, but with smaller tables and smaller motors. Just wondering how come? I own one of these and can find little fault with it. Yeah, I'd like to have a knee mill and all the bells and whistles, but until I hit the lottery, this one will have to do. I have added power feed and 2 axis DRO, so I'm into this machine about $2400. So far, I haven't  seen anything I'd trade it for in the price range. I would like to add variable speed. Not sure it's cost effective though.


----------



## Falcon67 (Jun 23, 2015)

Models just come and go.  The G0484 was a great buy at one time, now discontinued.  Same with my G0519 - great machine, not that costly, no longer available.


----------

